# Pretty good, but now wish I'd bought the D4R



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Surprised about your *damn day ic3*... Leigh are renowned for their great documentation.

When I bought mine here in Australia (many years ago) we only had 2 sizes available, the *D4R* (now the *Pro*) and whatever the unacceptable smaller size was.
Cost nearly double (so I'm assuming it was 12") but I have not regretted the bump in size.

I love it and along with the Leight FMT, was what kept me away from my *Domino* purchase for nearly 12 years.

I'm guessing it's much the same as the *D4R*, only smaller.

The only thing I don't like about the Leigh jigs is that the fingers are not router bit friendly… correction, router bits are not Leigh finger friendly… if you get complacent. Fortunately you can get replacements.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

I started out with the 18" Superjig. There are a few drawbacks to it but it was a lot less expensive (and smaller) than the D4R. After using it for a couple of years, I started watching for used D4R's on LJ. I was fortunate to find one for a good price and it was well taken care of. I'm certain that you should be able to sell your Superjig when the time comes to upgrade to the D4R

As you mentioned, the D4 is a step up in terms of the material of construction. It also has the split fingers which provides additional options for making different dovetail configurations. I'm glad I started with the Superjig, learned how to use it, then moved up to the D4R. As Duck mentioned, their user's manuals are second to none. It does take some time to learn how to use something as versatile as the dovetail jig.

Leigh also has 2 options for their mortise and tenon jig. My experience with the Superjig made it an easy decision to go with the FMT Pro rather than the Super FMT.

I've also found that the LJ community is more than willing to provide their perspectives on tools like these. Post a forum question and ask for input. You will get a lot of straightforward, unbiased responses and commentary that generally gives a very good picture of the product you are interested in.


----------

